# Erreur type 2 sous OS 9.1 et Mac Encore 4.5



## Bebop 4 (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour !

J'ai un problème avec Mac Encore 4.5, un logiciel de création musicale. Le programme quitte inopinément à l'ouverture, avec une erreur de type 2 sous Mac OS 9.1. Il fait la même chose avec Mac OS 8.6, mais avec une erreur de type 3. Le plus bizarre, c'est que quand je démarre avec un disque virtuel sous OS 9.1, Mac Encore s'ouvre sans anicroches ! :mouais:  Le seul problème alors, c'est que je ne peux enregistrer de documents. Le logiciel ne me donne pas d'option pour enregistrer sur mes disques durs, quand il fonctionne sous disque virtuel.

Voici ma config : Power Mac 9600 accéléré avec une carte Sonnet G3 400 MHz, 680 Mo de mémoire vive, une carte SCSI 2 avec un disque dur 8 Go. Aussi un disque dur 1 Go connecté au bus SCSI de l'ordinateur. 2 cartes vidéo, une carte avec 3 ports série, une carte Ethernet, une carte Firewire.

Si ça peut aider, voici un autre fait : Avec le disque virtuel, je ne pouvais changer de disque de démarrage, parce que le tableau de bord "démarrage" se fermait tout seul avec une erreur de type 2, je crois. J'ai éteint l'ordi pour effacer le disque virtuel, puis il a démarré avec le disque dur de 1 Go. Là encore, "démarrage" quittait inopinément avec un message d'erreur. J'ai réglé le problème en démarrant avec le CD 9.1, et en choisissant un disque de démarrage à partir de là. Depuis qu'il y a un disque de démarrage choisi, je peux ouvrir le tableau de bord normalement, peu importe sous quel disque je démarre.


----------



## Invité (24 Mai 2008)

Et si tu mets une configuration comme "Mac Os 9.x complet" dans le gestionnaire d'extensions et que tu redémarre, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (24 Mai 2008)

Ça donne : "Required software extensions are missing". Le message d'erreur vient du logiciel lui-même (il est en anglais), alors que OS 9.1 est en français.

Il y a quelque chose qui me chiffonne : Ça fait très longtemps que je ne m'étais pas servi du logiciel. Il y a très longtemps aussi, j'ai installé la carte accélératrice G3 dans ce 9600/200 MP. Je ne me souvient pas si j'ai mis la carte G3 _avant_ de me servir du logiciel. Le pire, c'est que je me suis débarrassé de la carte processeur 604 d'origine.:rose: Je ne peux donc pas tester le logiciel avec cette carte-là. Mais si c'était le processeur qui était la cause du problème, pourquoi je pourrais ouvrir le logiciel quand je démarre avec un disque virtuel ?

J'ai essayé aussi de retirer ma carte SCSI 2 et de lancer le logiciel, mais ça ne fait aucune différence.(J'ai aussi ajouté la carte SCSI plus tard, au hasard de mes trouvailles dans les éco-centres de Montréal.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2008)

Ben là, lemessage est explicite, lors de son installation, le logiciel doit installer une extension dans lesystème,et c'est celle ci, soit qui manque, soit qui est en conflit avec une autre ! T'as plus qu'à rechercher de quelle extension il s'agit (elle est peut-être simplement dans le dossier "Extensions désactivées" ?).


----------



## Invité (25 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai pas de réponse sur mesure, bien sûr.
Mais je soupçonnais un conflit d'extensions.
Voilà le pourquoi de ma réponse ! :rateau: 
Aurais-tu la possibilité" d'installer ton "mac osx.x complet" via le gestionnaire d'extensions, et d'installer ensuite les extensions/tableaux de bord  requis par ton programme ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses ! Malheureusement, elles n'ont pas solutionné le problème. J'ai bien pu dupliquer la configuration apple dans le gestionnaire d'extensions, et j'ai seulement rajouté l'extension qui est reliée à Mac Encore, mais cette solution ne fonctionne pas plus que les autres que j'ai essayées. Le programme continue à quitter inopinément avec erreur type 2 sous OS 9.1, et erreur type 3 sous OS 8.6.

Si c'était un conflit d'extensions, le programme ne s'ouvrirait pas plus sur disque virtuel, mais il le fait bel et bien. Je ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi, d'ailleurs. Le programme fonctionne sur disque virtuel (sauf que je ne peux enregistrer mes documents), mais pas sur disque dur normal.

Si vous avez d'autres pistes, je suis preneur, parce que moi, je nage complètement !


----------



## Bebop 4 (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

J'ai finalement trouvé une solution à mon problème !  J'ai essayé Mac Encore sur mon G4 avec OS 9.1, et tout fonctionne. Je n'avais pas pensé à cette solution avant, parce que je croyais que c'était ma carte accélératrice G3 dans mon pm 9600 qui était incompatible avec Encore 4.5, aussi je ne croyais pas qu'un G4 améliorerait les choses ! C'est quand j'ai pensé que 9.1 bootait sur mon G4 que j'ai pensé à essayer. De mémoire, le logiciel ne s'ouvrait pas avec 9.2.2, qui était mon seul OS classique pour mon G4. Alors, j'avais laissé tomber. L'installateur s'appelle Encore 8.6.

En plus, GVOX met à disposition une mise à jour gratuite en 4.5.5, qui fonctionne sur OS 9.x. Je n'ai pas encore tenté la manip. Je ne saurai peut-être jamais ce qui empêche le logiciel de fonctionner sur mon 9600/G3. Merci pour votre aide !


----------

